
Simple HTTP with Retrofit 2 by Jake Wharton - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/droidcon-jake-wharton-simple-http-retrofit-2/
======
jpetitto
Retrofit is truly an amazing library. With little more than an interface
declaration, you are able to make network calls and have the the
requests/responses automatically (de)serialized into POJOs. You can even
consume responses as an RxJava Observable type. Retrofit 2 in particular is
incredibly modular; you can swap out different data converters and HTTP
clients, for instance.

This is modern Java development at its best. I know as an Android developer
I'm indebted to all the great work that Jake and the other engineers at Square
have done in the open source space.

